# 94 Altima Distributor oil leak



## john goudie (Jul 27, 2004)

Could someone please tell me how to fix the distributor on my 94 Altima to prevent oil leaking from the cam covers into the camshaft angle sensor section of the distributor. Is there a seal that can be replaced, or is it just shaft wear that allows oil to enter the distributor?
Many thanks,
John


----------

